# Is my rescue mini bagging up?



## ACitro (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi there, this is our other kill pen rescue mini. Can you tell from this photo if she is starting to bag up? Left is today and right is a few weeks ago. Also can you tell if she looks like a maiden from the way her udder looks? As she's a rescue we have no way of knowing for sure -- just curious what more experienced folks thought of it.

Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2022)

Yes Id say she is bagging up , how is she ?


----------



## ACitro (Jul 6, 2022)

Very very bagged up now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2022)

Thats great progress . You don't have much longer to go off that udder pic !! How is the foal currently positioned ?Is she still wide or not as visibly wide anymore ?


----------



## ACitro (Jul 6, 2022)

To be honest she's carrying so high and tight I don't know that I'd notice. She's a kill pen rescue so I don't know her history but if I was betting I'd say she was a maiden mare... This is a photo of her yesterday.


----------

